# Pantry moths



## techman41973 (Mar 17, 2011)

For the past few months, I've had an infestation of pantry moths and their worm larvae in my kitchen. I've cleaned out the cabinets and relentlessly verified that all food was sealed effectively.
I tried the sticky traps that had phermone lures and initially they were quite effective in luring and trapping these moths on the sticky carboard traps. Lately, it seems the moths are getting smarter and avoiding these traps. The number of months hanging out in my kitchen is increasing. I'm reluctant to just spray insectiside all over the place, especially around food.
I'm looking for other ideas to get rid of them.
Please share your advice


----------



## whatever5375 (Jul 1, 2011)

Make sure you check all cardboard carefully as they live in that. Also be aware that they will bore into your drywall or popcorn ceiling and hang out there. A bug fogger may be called for.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

They are not avoiding pheromone traps; that would be going against their basic instincts. There are other reasons for them not getting caught; don't know yet what that is.

Spraying anything won't help. There is another source somewhere, what I call a secondary source. 

Is there an attached garage to the kitchen? If so, look closely in there for bird seed, grass seed, animal feed, etc. I've seen cases of where people were bringing in adults from a detached garage because they parked in there and carried things from garage to house. It sounds like you've done the conventional things well, now go unconventional in your investigating. Don't forget to look above drop ceilings, if any. Also, old mouse bait that may be hidden will get infested. The corrugated cardboard idea is a good one-entomologists use it to raise insects. 

If the number of larvae you are seeing is decreasing, then the population is decreasing. There is always a lag time after you find the source until the population stops. What was the source?


----------

